# Folding mill handle.



## big o (Sep 6, 2020)

Retracted handle for more clearance when I pass behind truck.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh man that would be so handy!  Nice work and great idea...


----------



## Braeden P (Sep 6, 2020)

That is really smart might need that some day thanks for sharing


----------

